# Looking for recommendations for shower water filters



## adifrank (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi. I need to replace the shower head.
I was thinking of replacing it but also adding a water filter.

I've done some significant research but still can't figure out what to get. I did find several with rather good reviews, but looking also at the bad reviews seems to reveal that most of these filters start cracking and leaking, if not shatter to pieces, after only a year or two, if not sooner.

Was hoping someone might be able to recommend a good, effective and durable shower filter. Also, not sure if I should get a stand-alone filter and stand-alone shower head separately, or if to opt for one of those shower-heads that come with a filter.

Thanks


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 20, 2017)

What is in your water that you wish to filter out for showering?


----------



## frodo (Feb 20, 2017)

Bud,  is correct, first you need to have your water analysed to see what is in it that needs to be filtered out

after you know what is in it, then recommendations as to what type of filter can be made


----------



## adifrank (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi bud & frodo,
My main reason is for filtering out chlorine.
If it additionally filters out other chemicals or bacteria, that's a plus, but not something I would spend a lot more for.
Thanks


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 23, 2017)

If it bothers you in the shower, then it probably bothers you at other water sources also. You should consider a whole-house filtering system.
Curious, do you have city water? And is the chlorine in your supply unusually high?


----------



## adifrank (Feb 23, 2017)

slownsteady said:


> If it bothers you in the shower, then it probably bothers you at other water sources also. You should consider a whole-house filtering system.


It's a rented apartment, so I'm a bit limited in what I can do.
I use a Britta pitcher for drinking water. For the shower, I just heard that chlorine can be harsh on hair, scalp and skin. Also, they say that during a 10-15 minute shower, your chlorine intake through just breathing it in, is equivalent to drinking about 4-5 cups of the water unfiltered. So it's mostly just a health concern.



> Curious, do you have city water? And is the chlorine in your supply unusually high?


I live in Brooklyn, New York. The water quality is actually considered pretty good in NYC, but they do use chlorine which I would prefer to filter out. You can smell the chlorine when showering. I've never really measured the chlorine level, or anything like that.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 23, 2017)

I personally think you are over reacting to any health risk but we all view this differently. We have a charcoal filter on the water in the door of our fridge and it takes out the chlorine much the way your Britta does for drinking and we use that water for coffee and even the family dog. Everything else city water with 2 parts per million is quite safe. We have a hot tub we soak in that we add chlorine to as sanitizer and it runs 2 to 5 parts per million. Hot water and chlorine will cause dray skin and hair and we use moisturizers for that. 

If you are concerned though there are dozens of inline shower filters for sale I just googled it and they all look kind of the same. As to what one is a quality product I don&#8217;t know as I have never used one.


----------



## adifrank (Feb 23, 2017)

LOL. Thanks bud : )
Yeah, it might be just a health-nut fad, or just in people's heads, but I did read many reviews claiming they noticed substantial improvement with issues such as dried out and frizzy hair, issues with sensitive skin, dandruff, etc.
I thought to give it a try.
I did see the same variety of products that you saw using a simple Google search. Was just hoping someone on this forum might have some first hand knowledge/experience, before I gamble on one.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 23, 2017)

Your going to find people using any form of filter on a shower few and far between.
Main reason is what it does to the rate of flow.
You would need an activated charcoal filter.


----------



## adifrank (Feb 23, 2017)

joecaption said:


> You would need an activated charcoal filter.


Hi joecaption,
I don't claim to know much about these things, just did a bit of online research. For what it's worth, I read that activated charcoal is ineffective (or maybe less effective) when filtering heated water. They were recommending something called a 2-step filter, or KDF filter, or vitamin C filter.
I read reviews about the vitamin C filter not lasting very long, requires frequent replacement.
I was looking at this item:
https://www.amazon.com/AquaBliss-Universal-Replaceable-Multi-Stage-Cartridge/dp/B01G7AZB96/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 23, 2017)

Just be careful of fad devices. They show up, get some buzz in the media and social media, and then fall off the map for the next big thing. NYC has some of the best water in any large city, and you can find lots of official and independent scientific studies on the subject. Check your facts before taking anecdotal advice.


----------



## adifrank (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah, I know : ) Thanks


----------



## havasu (Feb 23, 2017)

I have a friend who is really a health fanatic. To remove the chlorine from her shower, she consulted with a specialist and installed a huge unit in her garage. It cost her about $4k, and the filter replacement annually runs her about $1k. I don't know  much more than this, but if you'd like, I could inquire with her further, provided she is not busy hand clipping her grass out front, and throwing it in her blender.


----------



## adifrank (Feb 23, 2017)

havasu said:


> I have a friend who is really a health fanatic. To remove the chlorine from her shower, she consulted with a specialist and installed a huge unit in her garage. It cost her about $4k, and the filter replacement annually runs her about $1k. I don't know  much more than this, but if you'd like, I could inquire with her further, provided she is not busy hand clipping her grass out front, and throwing it in her blender.



Thanks havasu, No need. I was looking more in the range of under $100 : )


----------



## havasu (Feb 23, 2017)

I can attest what Slownsteady is saying. Unless you put out big money, assume it is just a fad device and really won't work.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 24, 2017)

There is a lot of evidence that we shouldn&#8217;t be showering at all as it builds our immune systems also lots of negatives to using deodorant. Just be glad you haven&#8217;t read those studies yet. 

As a kid we had a rain barrel and my older sisters would go out and bring jugs of the rain water in and use it to rinse their hair. I asked my dad why they did it and he said oh it has something to do with the roofing tar on the garage is good for your hair.


----------

